# Yugoslavian home-grown air superiority fighter



## Aggie08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Novi Avion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Novi Avion

The Novi Avion is a 4th-generation, supersonic multirole fighter jet of cropped delta-canard platform, which was designed by Yugoslavia but cancelled just before production began.

Development
The project was started in the mid-1980s in order to make Yugoslavia fully self-sufficient in the manufacture of military equipment, and air superiority fighter jets were the only thing that Yugoslavia still had to import, having obtained the capability to build all other military equipment (tanks, light attack jets, submarines, etc) by the 1980s. When Yugoslavia disintegrated in 1991, the project was cancelled, since the break-up of the country made the financial resources necessary to start production of the plane unavailable. The design was approximately one year from completion at the time of cancellation, and design of some production facilities and prototypes of some parts such as the cockpit had already been built. Had it not been cancelled, it would have had its first flight in 1992, and entered service some time in the mid or late 1990s. The work was undertaken by the Vazduhoplovno Tehnicki Institut (VTI) ("Aeronautical Technical Institute") of Belgrade, Yugoslavia's main military-technical institute.

Yugoslavia expected to build approximately 150 of these planes to replace its MiG-21s and J-21 Jastrebs, and a sale of several hundred Novi Avions on the world market was also expected. The term Novi Avion, which was used to describe the project, means "new aircraft" in Serbo-Croatian, although the aircraft would have received a proper designation upon entering service.

Design
The Novi Avion most closely resembled the French Rafale, although it was smaller and had only one engine. It was designed to fill many roles, including air superiority, interception, reconnaissance, ground attack, and anti-ship attack. Maximum speed was just under Mach 2. Super-maneuverability at both supersonic and subsonic speeds was a priority, and a major portion of the airframe was to be composed of composites. The design was to incorporate a number of features to lower its radar cross section, although it would not have been a true stealth aircraft. The aircraft was to carry an advanced ECM/ECCM suite. It was an all-Yugoslav design, not based on any foreign plane, although France was providing some assistance with the design of the most complex parts that Yugoslavia had no experience with, such as a multipurpose radar. The engine was to be the French Snecma M88, the same engine used in the Rafale. Most of the weapons it would have carried would probably have been either French weapons, or built with French assistance.

Specifications
General characteristics
Crew: 1 
Length: 13.75 m () 
Wingspan: 8.00 m () 
Height: 4.87 m () 
Wing area: 30 m² () 
Empty weight: 6247 kg () 
Loaded weight: 446.67 kg/m² () 
Max takeoff weight: 13,400 kg () 
Powerplant: 1× Snecma M88 turbofan 
Performance
Maximum speed: Mach 1.85 
Range: 3765 km () 
Service ceiling: 15,000 m () 
Rate of climb: 15,000 m/min () 
Armament
1x 30 mm 
11 hardpoints, including 2 for wingtip infrared air-air missiles. 
Avionics
nose-mounted radar. 
digital flight control system 
multi-function nav/attack system 
secure communications 
advanced cockpit displays 

References
Aerosvet Magazine 
Janes All the World's Aircraft


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 7, 2007)

What would have happened if they'd gone up against American jet fighters Aggie?


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 7, 2007)

It seems very similar to the Rafale, and they said themselves it would have French weapons and so I assume they received design cues as well. The Rafale is a fine fighter so anything spawned as on offshoot must have some muscle, but I can only assume American fighters would not have any problems with it.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. Wish it had flown.


----------

